# Video from last week (Some language)



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fishing on Bow Down....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Yft*

Nice


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

well done sir!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fixed link....


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great fish wade. Conditions weren't too bad either.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Video. Which rig is that?


----------

